# Rolex



## Fuad (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello, I have a Rolex Oysterdate inherited....it's in good shape. However, want to service the movement before using it. It's a manual winding watch. Any idea how much would it cost to service at a Rolex Service Centre in the UK?



Fuad said:


> Hello, I have a Rolex Oysterdate Precision 1973 model which I inherited....it's in good shape. However, want to service the movement before using it. It's a manual winding watch. Any idea how much would it cost to service at a Rolex Service Centre in the UK?


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

Fuad said:


> Hello, I have a Rolex Oysterdate inherited....it's in good shape. However, want to service the movement before using it. It's a manual winding watch. Any idea how much would it cost to service at a Rolex Service Centre in the UK?


What reference and how old?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Min £400 I should think


----------



## mr.chef (Sep 5, 2016)

I assume it's a 6694 or 6466 and I would suggest a good independent instead or Rolex at about a third of the price


----------



## Fuad (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Members here speak highly of STS (Swiss Time Services?).


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> Members here speak highly of STS (Swiss Time Services?).


 Swisstime/Swisstec do very good work but won't be substantially cheaper than RSC, in fact they may be more! Their current Rolex service costs for a model over 25 years old is about £650



mr.chef said:


> I assume it's a 6694 or 6466 and I would suggest a good independent instead or Rolex at about a third of the price


 @mr.chef can you take a look at your tz mailbox. Ta.


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

mr.chef said:


> I assume it's a 6694 or 6466 and I would suggest a good independent instead or Rolex at about a third of the price


My 6518 cost about $700 last year including some parts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Around £150. Including all seals. Would be my guestimate. Hope this helps. Regards Simon.


----------



## Fuad (Feb 24, 2018)

Padders said:


> Swisstime/Swisstec do very good work but won't be substantially cheaper than RSC, in fact they may be more! Their current Rolex service costs for a model over 25 years old is about £650
> 
> @mr.chef can you take a look at your tz mailbox. Ta.


 Thanks, I mailed swisstec and they quoted £450 incl. VAT for movement servicing and case and bracelet refinish. Any suggestions whether to send there or Rolex Service centre considering cost and service?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Well to be honest, if Rolex are a similar price, go Rolex but this is an example of the kind of work STS can do, this watch wasn't in great condition with a scratched crystal when sent. I am surprised at their £450 quote. I have a 2018 pricelist and they list the higher figure I mentioned above for a watch over 25 years so perhaps they class your watch as a newer design or maybe charge less for a manual wind:


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Padders said:


> Well to be honest, if Rolex are a similar price, go Rolex but this is an example of the kind of work STS can do, this watch wasn't in great condition with a scratched crystal when sent. I am surprised at their £450 quote. I have a 2018 pricelist and they list the higher figure I mentioned above for a watch over 25 years so perhaps they class your watch as a newer design or maybe charge less for a manual wind:


 Looks really nice does that Dave!!!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes I am very happy with it but find I don't do enough formal stuff to justify wearing it much. It's a bit over the top for the pub on a Friday night!


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Where is best to find a rolex? I wouldn't fancy parting with my hard earned over ebay.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Here, TZ? Not my field of expertise I am afraid, eBay is a minefield for everything.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

simon2 said:


> Around £150. Including all seals. Would be my guestimate. Hope this helps. Regards Simon.


 @Fuad, did you miss this post? I'd speak to Simon...


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

to me for this vintage , I would use simon as rolex direct may replace change things you don't want changed/ to lose as its sentimental value , may come back looking new but with only half the original parts ( bit ott but you get the point) , simon comes with a good reputation and will do want you want, & only replace what's needed. just mu thoughts on this case.

deano


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

I can speak from experience that @simon2 is very good!! Good communication!


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

another vote for Simon


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here, if you need me.


----------

